# Looking for Tierra Bella Tour registration transfer, anyone?



## 2wheelers (Apr 5, 2011)

If you had registered for this tour and decide not to do it. 

Please let me know so we can do a registration transfer, thanks.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I assume it filled up? Maybe register for a different route?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

ShaneW said:


> I assume it filled up? Maybe register for a different route?


According to the active.com registration page:

*Online Reg. Closes:
April 3, 2011 11:59 PM Pacific Time *


----------



## 2wheelers (Apr 5, 2011)

I am new to the sport and just learn about the tour recently, too bad the registration is closed.

I am looking forward for this tour icareclassic tour in the next coming month.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Specialized Gran Fondo is still open. It's the same day as Tierra Bella.
http://www.seaotterclassic.com/index.cfm/routes.htm


----------

